# 2010 Nissan 370Z NISMO With Enkei Racing Wheels – SEMA 2010



## djkrome (Oct 28, 2010)

You wanted more SEMA coverage? You got it! Here’s another Enkei beauty from the guys over at OutPerformance Shop. Rocking 18 inch Enkei Racing PF01 wheels and a hefty list of mods. Look out for this beast in the SEMA car show area.

Rim and Tire Market News - Wheelsnext 2010 Nissan 370Z NISMO With Enkei Racing Wheels â€“ SEMA 2010






Not that special to me:woowoo:


----------

